# Epson 5010 vs Benq W7000



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Decided to get a new FP instead of a subwoofer. Looking at these two to go into my family room. The FP will be 16' from 110" screen and sitting at about 11-12'. The screen I've got is BW and I can control the light coming into the room. :help:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I have no experience with the Epson, but I have played with the BenQ W7000 and I think it's a pretty sweet PJ. Compared to my JVC DLA-HD250, the out-of-the-box settings are less-than-optimal, but just a little bit of tweaking will result in terrific PQ.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

eljay,
That's a nice set up you have. Going to check with Benq on Monday about W7000 and see what happens. Also I just checked with my local BB and they've got an open box Epson 5010.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> That's a nice set up you have.


Thanks! 



> Going to check with Benq on Monday about W7000 and see what happens. Also I just checked with my local BB and they've got an open box Epson 5010.


I'm curious to read your thoughts on whichever PJ(s) you get to play with. I hope you find one that works for you.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the 3010 and am quite fond of it. My only gripes would be the manual focus. I had to make a little extension bar for fine tuning. The PQ is excellent though. 

Tony


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I just got the 5010 at BB yesterday. I don't have 3D glasses yet but will see a movie this weekend on it and report back.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Spend some time in setup with that unit and make sure to calibrate the lcd panel. Most are a little off from the factory.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

robsong said:


> I just got the 5010 at BB yesterday. I don't have 3D glasses yet but will see a movie this weekend on it and report back.


Cool.  And congrats on the new PJ!


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm also getting the Benq W7000 form Amazon and should get it on Thursday. I'll see which one I like and return the other one back. I guess this is the only way to see which one will work in my room the best.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Will guys I returned the Benq W7000 and will replace the 5010 with the 5020. The black levels where OK on the Benq W7000 and better on Epson. Also had problems with RBE even in dynamic mode. The Benq W7000 was much more sharper than the Epson. Both have pros and cons it's a tough call on which one to get. The Epson has color uniformity issues or pixel convergence and, Benq W7000 could have dynamic iris issue.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can fix pixel alignment issues on the Epson. I believe it is the same procedure as the 3010 you can find here.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks mechman.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm getting the Epson 5020 on Thursday. Maybe it's time to upgrade from my BW screen to something else.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You may have to go darker. The Epson's are very bright!


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

What about 3D viewing wouldn't that effect the PQ.


----------



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

I currently have a HC6500 and am wondering how much improvement in PQ there is with these two projectors.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

robsong,

i would suggest to take a look on BenQ W1070 also. The first reviews show nice things (DC3, no iris, cms, 3D, lens shift, 2000 lumens) at half price.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

robsong said:


> I'm getting the Epson 5020 on Thursday. Maybe it's time to upgrade from my BW screen to something else.


With 5020 you 'll get ~800 calibrated lumens.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I had the Epson 5020 for about 3 weeks and I returned it. I was not ready for 3D and ghosting that I saw. I'm going to wait and see what happens in the next couple of years before I upgrade. Been reading about the Benq W1070.


----------

